# Visa Process Information Help!!!



## suzmax (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello!

Where can I go to find all of the information I need for my husband and I to get our visas to move to Mexico. We were thinking him on a temporary and me on a visitor and then me getting on with his as family unity once in Mexico. But then I hear we have to do that in the states. 

I'm also getting information that we have to have all of our documents apostilled and translated. At what point do we have to do this? Prior to our meeting with the Consulate in the states? Or is this something we need in Mexico? Or if we start the process in the states do we need all that done for Mexico when we continue the process? I have so many questions but I just don't know where to find answers and everybody seems to have a different answer. 

Thank you!

Susan


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You should make an appointment with the Mexican Consulate nearest your home in the states...If you go to their website they may have a list of documents needed to start the process.........


----------



## suzmax (Mar 30, 2018)

chicois8 said:


> You should make an appointment with the Mexican Consulate nearest your home in the states...If you go to their website they may have a list of documents needed to start the process.........


Thanks! My husband has an appointment next month (our Consulate is backed up). I actually scheduled it but of course I can't find the list of what documents they require. The site is in Spanish. I figure he can just take it all with him! Will they let us know the process from that point on?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You know there are sites that translate websites.....Items you might need although some are different at different consulates could be :
Passport
Birth certificate
marriage certificate
bank statements showing 6 months earnings
letter from local police dept. showing no crimes/ good citizen....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will not need apostiles for the consular application for visa approval. Yes, the process is continued with INM in Mexico, with proof of your Mexican address.

If the wife goes to Mexico as a tourist, she will need apostiles of birth certificate and marriage certificate, as she will apply at INM, in Mexico, under Vincula Familiar rules, once the husband has received his visa card from INM.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

suzmax said:


> Thanks! My husband has an appointment next month (our Consulate is backed up). I actually scheduled it but of course I can't find the list of what documents they require. The site is in Spanish. I figure he can just take it all with him! Will they let us know the process from that point on?


I see that your current location is Wyoming, so your Consulate would be Denver. Here is the information about getting a Temporary Resident visa from the Denver Consulate’s website, in English. Scroll down the page until you see “F. Temporary Resident”, click on that to expand, and it outlines what you need for your appointment. Note that under “Financial solvency” the various points are separated by “or”. You only need to meet one of those requirements, not all of them. 

Wishing you the best!


----------



## suzmax (Mar 30, 2018)

ojosazules11 said:


> I see that your current location is Wyoming, so your Consulate would be Denver. Here is the information about getting a Temporary Resident visa from the Denver Consulate’s website, in English. Scroll down the page until you see “F. Temporary Resident”, click on that to expand, and it outlines what you need for your appointment. Note that under “Financial solvency” the various points are separated by “or”. You only need to meet one of those requirements, not all of them.
> 
> Wishing you the best!


Thanks for the best wishes! Yup, that's our local Consulate and that's where his appointment is scheduled. Did you mean to send a link? Thank you for the information!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

suzmax said:


> Thanks for the best wishes! Yup, that's our local Consulate and that's where his appointment is scheduled. Did you mean to send a link? Thank you for the information!


Oops! Indeed I meant to send a link. Here it is. 

https://consulmex.sre.gob.mx/denver/index.php/non-mexicans/visas


----------



## suzmax (Mar 30, 2018)

ojosazules11 said:


> Oops! Indeed I meant to send a link. Here it is.
> 
> https://consulmex.sre.gob.mx/denver/index.php/non-mexicans/visas


Thank you! That is EXACTLY what I needed. Do you happen to know if, since I will be the "dependent", do I need to just wait and we do that part in Mexico or would I go with my husband to his appointment in Denver? I really appreciate your help!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are going as a tourist, you will not need to go with your husband to the consulate in Denver. You will simply get a tourist permit (FMM Visitante) for up to 180 days, when you stop at the border INM office, or on the plane if you fly down. Your husband will have a visa approval (Canje) in his passport, and will show it, and have his entry authenticated, at the same immigration office.


----------



## suzmax (Mar 30, 2018)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you are going as a tourist, you will not need to go with your husband to the consulate in Denver. You will simply get a tourist permit (FMM Visitante) for up to 180 days, when you stop at the border INM office, or on the plane if you fly down. Your husband will have a visa approval (Canje) in his passport, and will show it, and have his entry authenticated, at the same immigration office.


Thank you! I was hoping we could do the family unity one at the Consulate in Denver so I didn't have to worry about getting my documents apostilled. Not that it's a big problem, but just saves a few steps with everything else to do when planning a move.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your husband will only have a visa approval (Canje) from the consulate. He will continue the process in Mexico and get his visa card issued there. He must start that process (Tramite) within 30 days of entering Mexico and provide INM with proof of address. 
Once he has his actual visa, you may apply to INM under vincula familiar rules. So, have all your documents ready; fresh and apostiled. Once your application has been accepted, you will be “en tramite“ and your 180 day clock is suspended until the process is completed.


----------



## suzmax (Mar 30, 2018)

RVGRINGO said:


> Your husband will only have a visa approval (Canje) from the consulate. He will continue the process in Mexico and get his visa card issued there. He must start that process (Tramite) within 30 days of entering Mexico and provide INM with proof of address.
> Once he has his actual visa, you may apply to INM under vincula familiar rules. So, have all your documents ready; fresh and apostiled. Once your application has been accepted, you will be “en tramite“ and your 180 day clock is suspended until the process is completed.


Okay. Thank you!


----------

